# My Red Boy



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I think I've got him out of the bucket at last (fingers crossed)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

very cute what is it your calling him ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwww...very sweet


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful boy! - tell us more!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

He's a red show/miniture cross from jandaz. We will be collecting him towards the end of March.Hoping by then we will have a name for him, I can think of lots of girls names but stuck for a boy.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Well done Val - he deserved to come out of the bucket! :congrats:
He is beautiful, our alternative to charlie was chester which i thought suited a red. Not long now to wait......


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a sweetheart, I love the name Chester. Then I like Rebel, Fraggle, Harley, Bertie, and Trevor and Norman!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love Chester. I know another cockapoo called Chester and he's as gorgeous.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

He is gorgeous Val


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Val,

We pick our puppy up from Janice in 2 weeks - funnily enough called Chester - there were 2 reds in his litter so I wonder if they are related (over to you Awena ) It would be nice if they are!

He is a beautiful boy anyway, looking forward to more pics

Carole


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Carole,
It would be lovely if our boys were related,I do know that Sadie and Pablo are the parents of ours.We collect him around the 25th,must confirm with Janice.
I have got more photos of him,you wouldn't believe how long it took me to put one on.I must be thick or something and then I found and printed off a help post Embee did.It was idiot proof so a big thank you to Mandy.
Val


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

caroleb said:


> Hi Val,
> 
> We pick our puppy up from Janice in 2 weeks - funnily enough called Chester - there were 2 reds in his litter so I wonder if they are related (over to you Awena ) It would be nice if they are!
> 
> ...


Hi Carole
I've just contacted Janice about collecting my boy next week, asked if they were from the same litter ....and no they aren't.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's lovely, the boy with no name. 

Funnily enough I can always think of boys names, but never girls !


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there, I love the name Ruben for a boy.. However most that I chose are boys names I teach in preschool so vetoed a lot of them for obvious reasons ;-) I ended up with Jarvis (as in Cocker!) lol! Getting him Wednesday x


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha I Already told you about Wed... See... I am all over the place lol xx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha I already told you about Wed... See I am all over the place !! Lol xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is beautiful!!! For boys names i like harry,hunter,caleb,ruben,noah,luke,parker,brodie,riley xxx


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Very handsome little man!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely we liked Chester for Wild infact we had a bowl made with the name on then changed our minds.. have you chosen yet?
Why not Red? Riley,Rodger,Otis,Boris, Bertie,Ned, Ted,Hector, Dougle, stuck for the minute x x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> He's lovely we liked Chester for Wild infact we had a bowl made with the name on then changed our minds.. have you chosen yet?
> Why not Red? Riley,Rodger,Otis,Boris, Bertie,Ned, Ted,Hector, Dougle, stuck for the minute x x


Hi Karen
No still not chosen yet, but Red,Ned,Kip,Gus(see where I'm going here...short names) but now I'm liking Otis and Woody,Reuben,Drum. I am limited on human boy names because I work with 3 pregnant girls and they are aghast at the thought that I could use a name on their secret list of baby names.
I'm hoping when I fetch him I will suddenly have a blinding flash and Know what to call him.
I do Know that he won't be called Cutie Pie or Sugar Plum as suggested by my twin grandaughter....cannot see my husband yelling that at the park 
Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha thats quite funny the thought of you getting in there first and "stealing" their names lol.... wait while you end up with the nick names. Mable Bable and Wilfie Boobies or Wilfie Boblers... dont ask xxx


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

We were going to call Monty Paddy but saw a beautiful cockapoo on a website called Monty and just fell in love with the name. His nickname is Tigger though as he bounces along. Good name for a red cockapoo too!!

Good luck. He is beautiful.


----------

